# 2012 Nissan Rogue Right Front CV Axle Dilemma



## Dtnel (Aug 6, 2020)

Have a 2012 Nissan Rogue I'm working on for a friend. I pulled all the SI for it from shopkey, watched some videos as well and have did many other brand cv axles in my years. 

Slide hammer for over 3 hours combined time. I've already went beyond the flat rate time which is some I try to stay above regardless. 

So the slide hammer wouldn't bust it loose so I saw the bracket it's mounted to and felt that would help. Was that ever a wrong idea. 

Problem I'm having now is I loosened the bolts for the bearing carrier bracket and then the axle came out of the cvt transmission and I still have the cv axle in the bracket and can't get the bracket out of the vehicle with and I believe without the axle attached. 

Being that I did get it out of the transmission I feel I can get a torch and cut it either side of the bracket then use a ball joint portable press and a very large socket on the cv axle so it and receive the part that has the cv joint into it as I use a piece thatll fit in the inner on the inside of the axle shaft bad be able to pull it out using the press. 

I can't for the life of me figure out why a air hammer, map gas torch and banging and even using over alot of excess time. May we hope that this will help us all adjust. 

Any help will be greatly appreciate. 

Thanks All!


----------



## Dtnel (Aug 6, 2020)

Disregard this post as I got my experience and suffered the wrath. After using the torch which I should did from the get go between the torch, me using a air hammer on the ground from underneath and my daughter using the slide hammer from above we got it to bust loose. 

I spent the better part of a few hours using map gas initially to heat it while slide hammering it to the point my right hand was in a stuff claw position for two days. 

Needless to say lesson learned. Never thought I would've needed that much heat but I did. 

When I worked on semi trucks in the 90's I'd do suspensions, drivetrain, etc and never had a truck give me that much hassle but we'd get the torch going initially to make sure we didn't have issues. 

Next time on a cv axle with the center hanger bearing I'll give it 5 minutes then break the torch out.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

I've never had that much trouble with a CV half shaft on either side of a Nissan or another make. You were able to get the old shaft off of of the transaxle but it was stuck in the steering knuckle? Were their pinch bolts on the steering knuckle, and couldn't you hook a puller to the lug bolts and push the shaft out that way? Interesting post.


----------



## Dtnel (Aug 6, 2020)

Scaramanga said:


> I've never had that much trouble with a CV half shaft on either side of a Nissan or another make. You were able to get the old shaft off of of the transaxle but it was stuck in the steering knuckle? Were their pinch bolts on the steering knuckle, and couldn't you hook a puller to the lug bolts and push the shaft out that way? Interesting post.


It was stuck in the carrier bearing. Used a torch and heated the heck out of it and with enough brute force hammering along with a air hammer on the carrier bearing bracket it finally came loose. Initially I didn't think it would come loose or that it was seized as the bracket and bearing on the cv axle assembly on right front are of dissimilar metals which cause corrosion. It was quite the experience I must say though. The axle shaft coming out of the wheel bearing was the easy part in the beginning along with it the ball joint dropping away from the shaft assembly.


----------

